
Did Facebook Just Build a Kickstarter Competitor? - devhxinc
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/18/facestarter/
======
kevindeasis
This is not a Kickstarter competitor if it only serves non-profits. But, it
does not mean they will not be a competitor in the future. Look at Paul
Graham's tactics section about 'Want to start a startup' [4].

4\.
[http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/ambitious.html)

~~~
mattlutze
I would be interested to see a follow-up to that post. It looks like 3, 4, and
7 are well underway in a number of companies.

What are the current batch of insanely ambitious ideas?

~~~
kevindeasis
I can't find the fellowship list anywhere. I've been trying to find them since
they started giving the grants.

Anyways, thanks for asking. I wanted to see the batches as well so here are
the links

1\. [http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-
companies](http://ycuniverse.com/ycombinator-companies) 2\.
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/19/here-are-the-52-startups-
th...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/19/here-are-the-52-startups-that-
launched-at-y-combinator-summer-2015-demo-day-2/) 3\.
[https://triplebyte.com/ycombinator-
startups#q=&page=0&refine...](https://triplebyte.com/ycombinator-
startups#q=&page=0&refinements=%5B%5D&ts=1447933710)

------
paublyrne
I find headlines that ask a question very grating.

~~~
akx
See Betteridge's law of headlines.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betteridge%27s_Law_of_Headlines)

~~~
Kiro
Hacker News's law of Betteridge's law is even more accurate:

"Any submission that ends in a question mark will contain at least one comment
referring to Betteridge's law."

~~~
akx
Ha. I suppose there's a meta-law for referring to this law, too.

------
mistagiggles
I think this could be abused horribly, the campaign and payment information
appearing inline with facebook content may make a fraudulent page appear far
more legitimate than they are.

~~~
bsbechtel
It's Facebook's responsibility to manage that. If it becomes a problem, users
will stop trusting Facebook and it will damage their brand. Facebook is
assuming the risk and reward of building this.

------
lagudragu
I'm not entirely sure with the outcome of this possible evolution in
crowdfunding, should it be succesfull. The crowdfunding business would get
more saturated with 1000's of copycat / flavor of the month crowdfund setups
or any random flavor of the month "i need money for XYZ, please fund me"
crowdfund page. In addition, as the article states, the possibility of scams
would rise as well on such a massive platform. I do get that facebook is a
great platform on which to introduce your product on, but in the long run
shifting the crowdfunding platform to facebook would harm the quality of
innovation.

~~~
sleepychu
I don't think Facebook, or their userbase, care. :/

------
mistermann
I've always thought FB with its massive userbase has a tremendous opportunity
to enter most any business it wants with a huge advantage - kicking myself for
not buying shares, time will probably show it is even cheap now.

------
eridal
The .gif shows that fb already knows your CC number.

I'm curious about how many people have given fb such information? None of the
people I know have done that.

~~~
edent
From
[https://www.facebook.com/help/414383411931263](https://www.facebook.com/help/414383411931263)

If you've ever paid for an in-game purchase, donated to charity, sent payment
to a friend, bought an item through their groups - they'll have your details.

I've never done any of those - but I'd wager several of my friends (and yours)
have done so.

------
try_catch_throw
Moving forward it could transform into a Patreon competitor, and it would make
sense to do that. Since social networks help creative personnel capture a lot
of eyeballs, they might aswell help them raise funds.

~~~
mmahemoff
This. I think this is much more in line with the recurring donation model they
have already launched. The next logical step is simply to say "Hey you know
all those non-profits there? They will now be accompanied by your favorite
personalities, publications, podcasters, apps etc that you're already sharing
here."

Facebook being Facebook, it could morph still further to become Kickstarter
and even an investment platform (AngelList) eventually, but patronage is the
more natural fit.

------
gondo
just a small observation: it is interesting that they use vimeo instead of
facebook video player on newsroom.fb.com specifically in this case here
[http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/11/introducing-new-tools-
fo...](http://newsroom.fb.com/news/2015/11/introducing-new-tools-for-
nonprofits/)

